# 20 or 28 gauge over/under



## kellyM87 (Oct 23, 2008)

Hi!

I am new to this topic, so if I am breaking any rules please let me know. I was wondering if anyone knew where I could get a cheap/used 20 or 28 gauge over/under? I already checked out Guns Galore, but i was hoping to get a gun at a little better of a price. Preferably a nicer model, like a Benelli.

If anyone has any information, please let me know.

Kelly


----------



## omega58 (Sep 3, 2003)

Not sure if you can find a Savage Milano at Bass Pro anymore, they were closing them out at $750, so you can check there first for a 28 gauge. . .if not, call these people. You will enjoy the 28 gauge, made on a true 28 gauge frame. I have two Verona (made by F.A.I.R., same as Milano) great guns Made in Italy. www.fair.it One of the Rizzini family. 


You can check out shotgunworld.com for more information


Last chance for romance! - This is the last of the Milanos! - Last Call!


SAVAGE MILANO 28ga / 28" $749.48* ____SKU#1280865 Last (6)
SAVAGE MILANO .410 / 28" $749.48* _____SKU#1280866 Last (8)

Link to Milano & F.A.I.R. Information >>>>> Details Here 

Call972) 691-5200 or 972-724-2018 - Ask for the "Gun Vault"
Hours of Operation (Central Time)Mon - Sat 9:00am - 10:00pm Sun 10:00am - 7:00pm


Read more: http://www.shotgunworld.com/bbs/viewtopic.php?f=69&t=229673#ixzz1DQXZ86TD



http://www.shotgunworld.com/bbs/viewtopic.php?f=69&t=229673


----------



## UPhiker (Jul 13, 2008)

Benelli doesn't make O/U's.


----------



## omega58 (Sep 3, 2003)

UPhiker said:


> Benelli doesn't make O/U's.


Well, Dick's markets the Diamond as Benelli Diamond, even though it is made by Franchi.


----------



## Doe (Sep 23, 2009)

*Hi there!*
[/COLOR] 
*I got my Charles Daly 20 g. o/u at Michi-gun on Harper in St. Clair Shores. Check them out! They've got used guns too (easier on the checkbook!) Mine was used and I love the damn thing! It's the best gun I've ever fired in my life. It was on a whim that I went there; when I told them what I wanted they said, "I think we have your gun over there on the wall!" It was a happy accident *

*And they were extremely nice and very, very helpful! They took the time to answer my questions and paid sincere attention - they didn't ignore me because I'm a woman (as I've had happen in the past.) Nor did they muck up our interaction with fancy jargon, or to try to sell me on stuff I didn't need. No bull. Just good business. And I will be returning there for my other hunting/shooting needs in the future.*

*Good luck! Let us know what you end up finding and where! It's fun going gun shopping! *


----------



## Setter (Mar 20, 2001)

There was a used Remington 28 ga. in the Grand Rapids Press last night in the Bargain Corner for less than $400, not sure if it was O/U or SxS.


----------



## sourdough44 (Mar 2, 2008)

I'd be on the lookout for a used Browning Citori in 20 ga. I'd get it with 26" barrels. Even used though you may be in the $750 area, maybe a little less.


----------



## UNREEL (Jun 8, 2007)

How much do you want to spend?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cmonkey (Nov 6, 2004)

Pay less, don't put up with any sales people, and research what you want here online.

Gunbroker, Auctionarms, or Gunsamerica should have something you're looking for.

I personally won't buy a gun from a store ever again.


----------



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)

If you are really willing to search for one, look for the Navy Arms models, 83, 93, 95, 96, or 100. Model 96 is 12 guage 3", model 100s are 12, 20, 28, and 410s. There hard to find, but very well made. variations in models are mainly attributed to, single or double triggers, extractors or ejectors.

Also and probably more preferred would be the Richland Arms companies models 41, 747, 808, 820, or 828(410 only). these guns are out there but the only ones you will find are used ones.

The last ones I purchased came through Gun Digest, and the total price was under $450 (price of gun, shipping, insurance). They also came with a 3 day inspection period.

The Junk on Dicks, Dunhams racks cant even compare to these overlooked gems. Both are either Spanish, or Italian made 

BTW--------Richland Arms was a Michigan based company.


----------



## kellyM87 (Oct 23, 2008)

Thanks for all the information, I have started to look. My price range is about $750, but maybe a little more for the right gun. I am a smaller framed female, so something a little lighter with a little less kick would be best. it would be for grouse hunting mostly, so used would be fine with me! its going to get a little beat up anyways....

Thanks for all the help! ill let you know if i find anything, or if anyone hears or knows anything else, let me know.

Kelly


----------



## 8iowa (Jan 28, 2008)

The italians make the very best O/U's, and the most expensive. They will be well over the $750 mark. The Japanese are close "runners up". They make the Brownings and the Winchester 101's. Expect 20 gauge shotguns to cost more than 12 gauge, and the 28's even more.

That said, at the Lakeland Gun Show in January I purchased a late 60's 20 gauge Winchester 101, in near 100% condition for $1300. Spending this kind of money on a nice O/U is a good investment. If well cared for they will probably increase in value - not so for a cheaper shotgun made elsewhere.

The Ruger Red Label is an interesting exception. This is a nice, made in USA shotgun, a little on the "plain Jane" side, but well worth considering.

Check out Cabela's gun library. Even though a shotgun that you find is at a different store, Cabelas can have it transferred to Dundee.


----------



## Firemedic (Apr 5, 2005)

kellyM87 said:


> My price range is about $750, but maybe a little more for the right gun. I am a smaller framed female, so something a little lighter with a little less kick would be best. it would be for grouse hunting mostly


 
I know you said you wanted an O/U, but look into CZ SxS shotguns. My wife is also a tiny girl (5'2" and about 110 lbs) and shoots the hell out of the CZ Ringneck I bought her. 

They do also make some decent O/U's. Guns Galore is where I bought hers...... Good luck!


----------



## omega58 (Sep 3, 2003)

8iowa said:


> The italians make the very best O/U's, and the most expensive. They will be well over the $750 mark. The Japanese are close "runners up". They make the Brownings and the Winchester 101's. Expect 20 gauge shotguns to cost more than 12 gauge, and the 28's even more.
> 
> That said, at the Lakeland Gun Show in January I purchased a late 60's 20 gauge Winchester 101, in near 100% condition for $1300. Spending this kind of money on a nice O/U is a good investment. If well cared for they will probably increase in value - not so for a cheaper shotgun made elsewhere.
> 
> ...



The Savage Milano I posted is an Italian made o/u and can now be bought for $750 NIB. 

The same gun was imported before as the Verona by BC Outdoors. F.A.I.R. makes guns at all price points. . .Cortona (Kalispel Case) also imported F.A.I.R. guns under the Cortona name, I'm sure we will see them somewhere shortly on clearance as well. The are great made Italian o/us and all the subgauges are on correct frame. Some of the New England Arms F.A.I.R.s were going for over $4000, same internals as the Verona and Milano.


----------



## WhitetailJunkie (Nov 3, 2008)

cmonkey said:


> Pay less, don't put up with any sales people, and research what you want here online.
> 
> Gunbroker, Auctionarms, or Gunsamerica should have something you're looking for.
> 
> I personally won't buy a gun from a store ever again.


 Nice way to support your local pro shops and local economy.


----------



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)

8iowa said:


> The italians make the very best O/U's, and the most expensive. They will be well over the $750 mark. The Japanese are close "runners up". They make the Brownings and the Winchester 101's. Expect 20 gauge shotguns to cost more than 12 gauge, and the 28's even more.
> 
> That said, at the Lakeland Gun Show in January I purchased a late 60's 20 gauge Winchester 101, in near 100% condition for $1300. Spending this kind of money on a nice O/U is a good investment. If well cared for they will probably increase in value - not so for a cheaper shotgun made elsewhere.
> 
> ...


 The:

1). Germans
2). English
3). Americans
4). Italians
5). Spanish
6). Japanese

While certain manufacturers and models are debatable, IMO, the leading o/u manufacturers are listed here, in order


----------



## Amistad (Feb 20, 2007)

Kelly,
Do yourself a favor and step up the 20 instead of the 28. I've owned and loved a 28 O/U for many years, but you'll find it extremely limiting. You can use it for grouse, but you'll hit more birds with the 20. The problem is, when you try to use it for the occasional ringneck hunt, you'll be disappointed. The 28 just doesn't have enough horse power. Go with the 20, you'll find it much more versatile and if you're on a budget and can only afford one gun, the 20 will give you a lot more bang for your buck.


----------



## kellyM87 (Oct 23, 2008)

I found this:
*Remington SPR310 20 ga. O/U Field Scr Chk 26" bbl*







anyone know anything about this gun? is it a good introductory gun? or should I spend a little more and get more>?


----------



## omega58 (Sep 3, 2003)

kellyM87 said:


> I found this:
> *Remington SPR310 20 ga. O/U Field Scr Chk 26" bbl*
> 
> 
> ...


It is a Baikal, made in Russia, might be a bit heavy for you?. . .go to shotgunworld and read up on all the reviews. I would continue looking. 


If you want to go 20, I would buy the Lanber from www.cdnninvestments.com Great gun for the money, they sell in Europe and Australia for almost the price or Browning and Beretta. CDNN has them for $599 right now. Download the catalog. . .they have the Remington for $369. . .you will be MUCH happier with the Lanber or Savage Milano.

Don't overlook the 28 I posted either, I don't buy that a 20 is so much more versatile. . .I have used mine for upland and waterfowl. 



That's all I got. . .I have dealt the CDNN in the past, great people or find one local.


----------



## Doe (Sep 23, 2009)

*Definitely go to some of the local gun shops in your area - I saw some that others had listed earlier in the thread. It's one thing to read about guns, but it's totally different to actually feel the gun in your hands.*


----------

